# want cheaper electricity & gas prices?



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I rarely get involved with grown up stuff but through my work I've been made aware of the following:

http://www.biglondonenergyswitch.org.uk/

Ignore the fact it says London, it is open to all residents - quite simply it's a collective of residents who register & go to the market with greater buying power to receive (hopefully) a cheaper tariff through a reverse eAuction. This is being led my many local authorities so you have to do nothing other register.

I've signed up, if you're interested just go through the link & register yourself, it is non-committal so following the auction (9th April) you'll receive an email with details of the winning bid plus what saving you will achieve - only at that stage you decide whether you want to switch providers or not.

Bit of a no lose situation really :thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

There was one similar in the north west. 

I signed up,and in the end they came back with a tariff £100 cheaper throughout the year 

Ive always had issues when moving energy companies as they make a right mess with the meter readings at change over and it's a right hassle chasing them.

So didnt take them on the offer 

I may sign up to this to see what they get


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Was on the radio that they are doing it in the Midlads too now, realistically, only those that couldn't be bothered to investigate changing suppliers in the past, will see much if any savings.
As you mention though, you are not committed, the company will send a proposal dependant upon the figures submitted, the customer accepts or just carry on as they are.
Hate the way they do this after the winter.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

1. The focus is for poverty household and elderly who wouldn't usually switch.
2. There was another auction in December.
3. This auction involves some 90 councils.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Funnily enough I've just been reading that there is no strength in the rumour that the UK is running low on gas stock due the lengthy winter.


----------

